# Looking for Software, orginization,track,check invetory,how many i sells etc. (Recommend Please)



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, I was wondering what programs do you guys use on tracking all of your cilents order,stock invetory,track back fees cost, profits. Having their whole information and numbers. Like seeing how much you make in that years,months or growth. I don't know how to explain it by typing. But I hope someone would kind of understand where I'm trying to get at.


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

I think you are asking alot for one program to do but...... You need to start with a good shop management program like Teecal, Price it, T-Quoter or Fastmanager. Then have it upload to Quickbooks. Most of the programs i suggested offer a 30 day trial. Check them out an see what fits your business best.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Photographer said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering what programs do you guys use on tracking all of your cilents order,stock invetory,track back fees cost, profits. Having their whole information and numbers. Like seeing how much you make in that years,months or growth. I don't know how to explain it by typing. But I hope someone would kind of understand where I'm trying to get at.


Are you talking about for a business that provides printing services to others, or for someone with their own clothing line that isn't doing the printing?


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Someone that is just isnt doing the printing. I just want to track my sales,order,maybe profit if possible,keep track of all customers and sales records and check inventory. Something like that Rodney.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Photographer said:


> Someone that is just isnt doing the printing. I just want to track my sales,order,maybe profit if possible,keep track of all customers and sales records and check inventory. Something like that Rodney.


WHA!?!?!
If you are looking for a shop management program, the ones listed above are great. If you are selling a goofy shirts that you are keeping stock of, QuickBooks can probably handle that for you with some extra plugins.

What does your business do?


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

I havent start a business yet, but thinking of printing a few design and keep track of them and all of my customers and want to see how much they spends and stuff. Quickbooks you said? I will definitely check that out. Is that what you use mk162?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Photographer said:


> I havent start a business yet, but thinking of printing a few design and keep track of them and all of my customers and want to see how much they spends and stuff. Quickbooks you said? I will definitely check that out. Is that what you use mk162?


If you're selling t-shirts online, there are many shopping cart programs that you can install on your website that can also track inventory. CubeCart is one that I know about, PinnacleCart is another, I think there are several others out there.

Quickbooks is an accounting type software program for your computer at home that can help you keep track of your income, expenses, inventory, etc for your overall business.

There are also online accounting tools available like Outright or IAC-EZ


----------

